# Long tail motors



## AllTerrainAngler (Apr 12, 2017)

I recently got rid of my grizzly duck boat and ended up with a bass boat. After realizing I have no use for that where I live I am going back to a "duck boat" it is a 1652 SeaArk with a 27HP long shaft. Guy is also including a 35HP jet drive. Both motors are tip top and trailer is brand new. Boat is a 2014. What is everyone's experience with the long tails. Should I keep both motors and switch them out depending on hunting situation? This is my first long tail. My last one had a 25 tiller and previous was a surface drive.


----------



## reelsouthern1220 (Apr 12, 2017)

A longtail will work you over compared to a surface drive!! I would probably keep both depending on what kind of hunting situations you are in. I am not super familiar with jet drives, but if you plan on running any real distance, and its not straight up mud/vegetation, I am quite sure you will prefer the jet drive. I'd say try them both out and see what you think. Only you can make the call, but I can tell you I would not go back to a longtail after having a surface drive for several years now. Good Luck!!


----------



## GSURugger (Apr 12, 2017)

-As said, a longtail will work you over
-a jet normally operates at about 70% HP of the same prop drive (35 is gonna run like a 25)
-unless what you run is hard bottom, the jet will suck up mud, muck, and other trash
-your speed is going to suck with that big hull IMO.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Apr 12, 2017)

GSURugger said:


> -As said, a longtail will work you over
> -a jet normally operates at about 70% HP of the same prop drive (35 is gonna run like a 25)
> -unless what you run is hard bottom, the jet will suck up mud, muck, and other trash
> -your speed is going to suck with that big hull IMO.



We took it out with the long tail and it was actually pushing it 30 with 2 guys and a dog.  Maybe the pods help

The jet drive would be used on bigger water.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 12, 2017)

AllTerrainAngler said:


> We took it out with the long tail and it was actually pushing it 30 with 2 guys and a dog.  Maybe the pods help
> 
> The jet drive would be used on bigger water.



30 with a long tail?? Is the hull like .020 aluminum?!?!?!?!


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Apr 12, 2017)

rnelson5 said:


> 30 with a long tail?? Is the hull like .020 aluminum?!?!?!?!



COuld be wrong speed but that was on the depth finder speedo and pacing with a bass boat with its own graphs. The guy has 3600 in the motor build. It's got 5 hours on it.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 12, 2017)

30 is smoking with a long tail for sure.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Apr 13, 2017)

Not saying you are wrong but a 1652 with a 27 long tail should Probably run 20 solo not 30 loaded. Is that 27 modded with twin turbos or something!!!!!!!! This is just my opinion but I would sell the LT and jet and buy the biggest SD you can fit on that boat and run it where ever you want. You will Only have to maintain one motor and when you get that SD set up right it will drive about like an outboard.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Apr 13, 2017)

kevbo3333 said:


> Not saying you are wrong but a 1652 with a 27 long tail should Probably run 20 solo not 30 loaded. Is that 27 modded with twin turbos or something!!!!!!!! This is just my opinion but I would sell the LT and jet and buy the biggest SD you can fit on that boat and run it where ever you want. You will Only have to maintain one motor and when you get that SD set up right it will drive about like an outboard.



Its pretty heavily modded. Just watched a video of the same motor without many mods running 25. This one has been upgraded a good bit. The only no issue I have is the throttle. I took it out after work in our pond. It's a small lever that is very inconveniently located. I wanna add the twists handle if I kee it. 
I'd much rather have a SD. The jet drive is ok. Not my favorite.


----------



## reelsouthern1220 (Apr 13, 2017)

AllTerrainAngler said:


> I'd much rather have a SD. The jet drive is ok. Not my favorite.



30 mph with a longtail is impressive! But based on your comment above, that would be an easy decision...As someone else mentioned, sell them both and buy the surface drive you want.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Apr 13, 2017)

reelsouthern1220 said:


> 30 mph with a longtail is impressive! But based on your comment above, that would be an easy decision...As someone else mentioned, sell them both and buy the surface drive you want.



If anything I'll just leave the boat and motors as a package deal and trade again.


----------



## JMB (May 9, 2017)

Wow.  I had a 27lt on a 1652 and it ran 15 tops solo and maybe 8-12 loaded. On a 1648 Weldbuilt it will only do 18 solo and maybe 14 loaded. Those are some mods!


----------

